# modifications to a nonconforming sprinkler system



## retire09 (Feb 9, 2011)

At what point will additions or modifications to an old nonconforming sprinkler system trigger the requirement to bring the entire system up to current standards?


----------



## permitguy (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know of a simple threshold based in code.  AHJ's could consider a number of factors, including the manner in which it is non-conforming (incomplete coverage, incorrect commodity classification, inadequate water supply, etc.), and whether it is a required system in the first place.  Unfortunately, I think this is one where you could get 20 different answers from 20 different fire marshals.

Here's some code language (2009 IFC):

901.4 Installation. Fire protection systems shall be maintained in accordance with the original installation standards for that system. Required systems shall be extended, altered or augmented as necessary to maintain and continue protection whenever the building is altered, remodeled or added to. Alterations to fire protection systems shall be done in accordance with applicable standards.

901.4.1 Required fire protection systems. Fire protection systems required by this code or the International Building Code shall be installed, repaired, operated, tested and maintained in accordance with this code.

901.4.2 Nonrequired fire protection systems. Any fire protection system or portion thereof not required by this code or the International Building Code shall be allowed to be furnished for partial or complete protection provided such installed system meets the requirements of this code and the International Building Code.


----------



## cheyer (Feb 9, 2011)

If the non-conforming system contains recalled components..IFC 901.9 could get you to require approved, listed components in compliance with the referenced standards of the code...


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 9, 2011)

There frequently seems to be confusion amongst users of the IFC where operational modifications are made with storage commodities, arrays, processes and building operations since there is no clear direction for users regarding the potentials with changes in storage commodities, arrays, processes and operations in the following:





> 901.4 Installation. Fire protection systems shall be maintained in accordance with the original installation standards for that system. Required systems shall be extended, altered or augmented as necessary to maintain and continue protection whenever the building is *altered,* remodeled or added to. Alterations to fire protection systems shall be done in accordance with applicable standards.


 

I don’t have the commentary for the above section to see if it clears up “altered” to include potential changes in operations, storage, arrays or processes that affect system protection levels so here is how



NFPA 1 addresses these potentials more clearly:



13.3.3.4.5* The building owner or occupant shall not make changes in the occupancy, *the use or process, or the materials used or stored in the building without evaluation of the fire protection systems for their capability to protect the new occupancy, use, or materials. [25:4.1.5]*



13.3.3.4.5.1 The evaluation shall consider factors that include, but are not limited to, the following:



(1) Occupancy changes such as converting office or production space into warehousing

(2) Process or material changes such as metal stamping of molded plastics

(3) Building revisions such as relocated walls, added mezzanines, and ceilings added below sprinklers

(4) Removal of heating systems in spaces with piping subject to freezing [25:4.1.5.1]



and the similar with number changes in the 2009 Edition in addition to this:



*13.3.3.4.1.6 Addressing Changes in Hazards.* Where changes in the occupancy, hazard, water supply, storage commodity, storage arrangement, building modification, or other condition that affects the installation criteria of the system are identified, the property owner or occupant shall promptly take steps, such as contacting a qualified contractor, consultant, or engineer, and the AHJ, to evaluate the adequacy of the installed system in order to protect the building or hazard in question. [25:4.1.6]


----------



## cda (Feb 9, 2011)

Retire09

What is nonconforming about it??

Or a list of examples where you think a system should be updated


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Feb 10, 2011)

If you adopted NFPA 25 via your fire code, then here you go. Can you get more clear then this??

From NFPA 25, 2008

4.1.5* Changes in Occupancy, Use, Process, or Materials. The property owner or occupant shall not make changes in the

occupancy, the use or process, or the materials used or stored in the building without evaluation of the fire protection systems

for their capability to protect the new occupancy, use, or materials.

4.1.5.1 The evaluation shall consider factors that include, but are not limited to, the following:

(1) Occupancy changes such as converting office or production space into warehousing

(2) Process or material changes such as metal stamping to molded plastics

(3) Building revisions such as relocated walls, added mezzanines, and ceilings added below sprinklers

(4) Removal of heating systems in spaces with piping subject to freezing

4.1.6 Addressing Changes in Hazard. Where changes in the occupancy, hazard, water supply, storage commodity, storage arrangement,

building modification, or other condition that affects the installation criteria of the system are identified, the property owner or occupant shall promptly take steps, such as contacting a qualified contractor, consultant, or engineer, and the authority having jurisdiction, to evaluate the adequacy of the installed system in order to protect the building or hazard in question.

4.1.6.1 Where the evaluation reveals a deficiency causing a threat to life or property, the property owner shall make appropriate

corrections. All requirements of the authority having jurisdiction shall be followed.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 10, 2011)

They really don't need to adopt it specifically though...the necessary reference to maintain the system is in:

*TABLE 901.6.1 FIRE PROTECTION SYSTEM MAINTENANCE STANDARDS *


----------

